# Flare up because of lack of sleep?



## 20482 (Mar 28, 2005)

Hi all-My stomach has been irritated yesterday and today and the only reason I can really think of is because I only slept for about an hour and a half on Saturday night. Is this possible? I can't remember if I've ever had a little flare up because of no sleep. My IBS has been pretty well-controlled with Linda's calcium regimen. Thanks!Sarah


----------



## 17176 (Mar 31, 2005)

hi and welcome sarah


----------



## Twocups424 (Mar 26, 2002)

Lack of sleep? I dunno of that being a trigger except if you drank way more coffee to stay awake then afterwards.


----------



## 20482 (Mar 28, 2005)

Nope, no coffee for me! I've definitely learned to stay far away from caffeine!! I'm figuring that lack of sleep can lower your body's defenses and throws off your body's normal cycle, so I'm really thinking (and hoping!) that that is what has caused my little flare up. I guess I'll see soon enough!!Thanks!Sarah


----------



## Jurena (Jan 15, 2004)

Yes. Lack of sleep can mess me up to.


----------



## PrairieAngel (Aug 29, 2002)

For me lack of sleep is a definite trigger! it took me awhile to figure that out. Esp since having a baby my IBS is bad...part of it is stress, partly lack of sleep and also, I think< because I got alot of antibiotics when I had my son (c-section).


----------



## 21973 (Jun 28, 2005)

lack of sleep is one of the primary target triggers for me. If i get less than 5 hours, man, my butt will go on fire.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Lack of sleep is a physical stressor and generally tends to make all sorts of physical problems worse. The tachycardia that landed me in the ER last summer was after a night I only got a couple of hours sleep. Looked it up to find what to not do next time and one of things that triggers that is lack of sleep.







I think stress is stress. Your body responds to all of it in the same ways, whether it is physical (not eating, not sleeping, being in pain, being sick) or emotional/mental.


----------

